# Machine cut/premium hot fix rhinestones



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I know this is on here somewhere, but does anyone have a good source for Machine Cut hot fix rhinestones stateside? I need some pretty quick and don't want to place an import order for just those stones.

Thanks.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones Someone on this Forum recommeded this company


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ShineArt
shine-art.com

http://www.shine-art.com/mcstone.html


Their Pellosa MC rhinestones are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
...and great pricing too!!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I second Welcome to Shine Art USA - Ask for Jamie Pak..she is good to work with


----------



## kudzucottage (May 11, 2011)

Looking for the absolute best price of Korean hotfix rhinestones AAA quality for my cam machine. My business has really started taking off and I can't keep paying full prices for stones. Anyone have a source they would be willing to share  Appreciate any help.


----------



## tazdvl (Jun 7, 2010)

Robyn,

Shineartusa.com is the best price I've seen and great to do business with.

Hope this helps.

Doug


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

kudzucottage said:


> Looking for the absolute best price of Korean hotfix rhinestones AAA quality for my cam machine. My business has really started taking off and I can't keep paying full prices for stones. Anyone have a source they would be willing to share  Appreciate any help.


Are you talking about importing?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

tazdvl said:


> Robyn,
> 
> Shineartusa.com is the best price I've seen and great to do business with.
> 
> ...


I have to agree...they have great prices and since they are located in the USA they save you the hassel of import fees and high minimums.

There are also a few forum members that sell rhinestones. I have only purchased some from Slick of SlickArtOnline.com and can say her rhinestones are very reasonably priced and good quality too. I was in a pinch and needed some rhinestones asap...she was very accommodating and got those shipped out very fast.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

tee09 said:


> Are you talking about importing?



I am very interested in importing, I am currently getting most of my stuff through shine art and have been very pleased.


----------

